# One Shot Saturday! [Chicagoland]



## Mark (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you like to play in D&D/d20 games and live in the Chicagoland area (or just plan to be in the area some weekend)?  We'll be starting up our One Shot Saturday! series of games for 2005 soon and need to find out how many potential players might be available.  Sign up by registering on the Creative Mountain Games message boards and posting in this thread here.


----------



## Mark (Jan 27, 2005)

Still a couple of available seats for the One-Shot Saturday game this week (01-29-05) so jump over to the CMG forum for more information by clicking here, please.


----------



## Mark (Feb 5, 2005)

Looking to fill six seats for Saturday February 12th, so please follow the link here to jump over to the CMG forum for more information and to sign up for the excellent event.


----------



## Mark (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Looking to fill six seats for Saturday February 12th, so please follow the link here to jump over to the CMG forum for more information and to sign up for the excellent event.




Three of the six seats are filled for February 12th.  Three remain available.  Please sign up soon.


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2005)

I've started a thread on the CMG boards for the One-Shot Saturday event on Feb 19th.  We had a "full house" with seven players for Feb 12th, and I'm sure that trying to squeeze any more players into the room, or around the table, would be a bad idea.  I think that even with a full house, perhaps because of it, we had one of the best games yet.  Sign up early for the next event to insure you can participate in this thread here.


----------



## Mark (Feb 17, 2005)

It looks like we're not going to have enough folks for this week (02-19-05). It might be too close to the gameday (02-26-05) for us to draw a crowd. I'm going to stick a fork in this one and get a thread started for the week after the gameday (03-05-05) and we'll see how that does.

Sign up for 03-05-05 here!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 18, 2005)

Remember, there will be no game at Games Plus on March 12, as that is the day of the rpg auction.


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Remember, there will be no game at Games Plus on March 12, as that is the day of the rpg auction.




Thanks for the reminder. 

For those who want to take advantage of the auction, and everyone should, check out the details here

Here's something to get you started...

The Spring auction dates :
Collectible Games Auction - Wednesday, March 9th , 7pm 
Historical Games Auction - Friday March 11th, 7pm 
Fantasy/SciFi Games Auction - Saturday March 12th, 11am 
Miniatures Auction - Sunday, March 13th, 11am 

These days run long and there's tons of games, miniatures, and accessories to bid on.  You'll get incredibly good deals on all sorts of gaming stuff.  It may be one of the biggest games auctions outside of the one at Gencon.


----------



## Mark (Feb 21, 2005)

No One-Shot this week because of the Chicago Gameday on Saturday.  Still some spots left, and walk ups are always welcome!


----------



## Mark (Feb 25, 2005)

Just in case you've missed it, the Chicago Gameday is this Saturday (02-26-05).  As said before, there's still some spots left, and walk ups are always welcome!


----------



## Emperor_Nero (Mar 1, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> It looks like we're not going to have enough folks for this week (02-19-05). It might be too close to the gameday (02-26-05) for us to draw a crowd. I'm going to stick a fork in this one and get a thread started for the week after the gameday (03-05-05) and we'll see how that does.
> 
> Sign up for 03-05-05 here!





Looks like your webpage is down there.

I have two people interested, however, in the one shot saturday.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 1, 2005)

His site is working now.


----------



## Emperor_Nero (Mar 1, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> His site is working now.





Nope, still not for me.


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2005)

It's working for some people but not for others.  It'll take a little time for it to be available to everyone.  Please, just keep checking over the next 24 hours and it should become available to you, too.  Sorry for the delay.  There's still a couple of seats open for you and your friend for this Saturday.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Mark (Mar 2, 2005)

Check your Yahoo email account, please, Emperor_Nero.


----------



## Yort (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm going to assume everything is still on for tomorrow 3-5-05. Even if it's not, there's certainly no harm in visiting Games Plus the day after I get paid, is there?


----------



## Mark (Mar 6, 2005)

Yort said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume everything is still on for tomorrow 3-5-05. Even if it's not, there's certainly no harm in visiting Games Plus the day after I get paid, is there?




And what a game it was!  Nearly a TPK!  Some heroics from the Sorcerer pulled out the bacon ever as certain doom for all was a mere 2 hp away... 


Remember, no game on the 12th due to the Games-Plus auction (highly recommended!)


I'll post here again about the 19th, but that's when the next One-Shot Saturday game should be.


----------



## Mark (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking to fill six seats for Saturday March 19th, so please follow the link here to jump over to the CMG forum for more information and to sign up for the excellent event.


----------

